# how many calories burnt doing...



## Mrs Doddy

running round with lo at soft play (up and down the sldies/stairs ect) 

having sex with me ontop 

myfitnesspal is great but they dont help with the above :haha:


----------



## m0mmyCool

You should buy a heart rate monitor. The one I have tells me how many calories I burn. They're expensive.. but worth it!


----------



## ILoveShoes

m0mmyCool said:


> You should buy a heart rate monitor. The one I have tells me how many calories I burn. They're expensive.. but worth it!

Do you wear it while you're having sex?! Ha ha.
xx


----------



## m0mmyCool

ILoveShoes said:


> m0mmyCool said:
> 
> 
> You should buy a heart rate monitor. The one I have tells me how many calories I burn. They're expensive.. but worth it!
> 
> Do you wear it while you're having sex?! Ha ha.
> xxClick to expand...


:rofl: no, just during a normal workout. But maybe I will.. I'll come back and tell you guys how many calories I burned. Just kidding!
:haha:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I totally would wear it while having sex. I did my workout yesterday plus had sex ontop just so I could burn more calories....my husbands a lucky man :smug:


----------

